# Anyone know how to make a podcast?



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Title explains it all.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Well, do you know to record yourself talking? You'll need a microphone and a program like Audacity. Then, you just need a file-hosting service where you can upload the files (like podbean), which should provide a subscription link for people to subscribe to.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Polednice said:


> Well, do you know to record yourself talking? You'll need a microphone and a program like Audacity. Then, you just need a file-hosting service where you can upload the files (like podbean), which should provide a subscription link for people to subscribe to.


Thanks! I checked out podbean and it has "add a podcast" and "publish a podcast" so what's the difference?


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

I can't find out because I don't have an account, but it might just be a difference between registering a new podcast with them and publishing individual episodes.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

I did it way back in the day but it required a lot of help from the IT department. Good luck!


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

I use Pod-O-Matic myself. Free and easy to do!
http://itywltmt.podomatic.com


----------

